# some riding vids



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

gopro HD on ram mount
dang water spot on lens

---------- Post added at 06:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:53 AM ----------

---------- Post added at 06:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:03 AM ----------





 
---------- Post added at 06:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 AM ----------





 my new eagle eye HIDS

---------- Post added at 06:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:09 AM ----------





 




 sorry need to learn how to edit next


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

*go pro 2 ram mount*

bump these are some shakey vids(thanks to my 29.5's) I shot with my ram mount


----------

